

Government wasting nearly $1 billion a year on tutoring - akharris
http://blog.tutorspree.com/how-to-waste-1-billion-on-tutoring-government

======
dpatru
Compare New York's approved tutoring companies
([http://www.p12.nysed.gov/nclb/ses/ApprovedProviders/AlphaLis...](http://www.p12.nysed.gov/nclb/ses/ApprovedProviders/AlphaList.html))
with Khan Academy which is not approved (khanacademy.org).

~~~
akharris
khan is an amazing paradigm shift. there's a real question as to whether or
not it will work with low income neighborhoods and/or unmotivated students.

